# rusty dipstick on 06 GTO



## blown06gto (Apr 15, 2008)

engine light came on and used diablosport diagnostic tool. Code generated was P0496 Evaporative Emission System High Purge Flow. There was moisture under the oil cap and rust on the dipstick. This engine is supercharged with a Procharger kit. The dipstick wasn't rusty 3000 miles ago but now about the top six inches had rust. We checked the radiator fluid and it was fine and no sign of blown head gasket. There are also no visible leaks anywhere on the engine. Does anyone know what can be wrong? The car only has 15k on it currently. Thanks.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

It's obvious you are getting water in your engine, crank case, or even your oil pan. Did you closely examine the oil pan? Did anyone get access to your car and dump water in there? 

Lot of things to check..... How is the oil level, overfilled? Real thin? Did you drain the oil (and see an oil slick) and replace and is it still doing it? When the oil was changed last, who did it? Was your car running ok other than the light coming on? 

I would think oil mixing with water your dipstick, the stick wouldn't rust up with no air getting to it.

If there are no leaks at all......my first thought would be sabotage. 
Defective oil maybe?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Is there a working PCV on the engine after the supercharger install? I would think the PCV would evacuate the moisture from the block.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

blown06gto said:


> engine light came on and used diablosport diagnostic tool. Code generated was P0496 Evaporative Emission System High Purge Flow. There was moisture under the oil cap and rust on the dipstick. This engine is supercharged with a Procharger kit. The dipstick wasn't rusty 3000 miles ago but now about the top six inches had rust. We checked the radiator fluid and it was fine and no sign of blown head gasket. There are also no visible leaks anywhere on the engine. Does anyone know what can be wrong? The car only has 15k on it currently. Thanks.


What you are telling us sure sounds like a head gasket issue to me. A little moisture on the oil filler cap is normal especially if you just take your car for a short ride. Moisture gets in your engine all the time and because your filler cap is vented, that is where the moisture will collect.


----------

